# All the new pup posts why not jump in. Meet Snaps



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been blessed with some pretty good dogs in my life, and the two I have had for the last while have been wonderful. Sadly they just don't live long enough. With Tic turning nine and Sunnie already at six it was time to start a puppy. After a torturous search, I chose a litter from Montana out of Sunrise lines bred back to Hytest Skyhawk stuff. This is my new project Cracking Gingersnaps Jackson (Snaps). He has been a lot of fun so far. He just turned 13 weeks today. He is finding and pointing pigeons and doing some other things. I am excited for him to start finding wild birds for me. Puppies rejuvenate the soul. He is starting to point with a little bit of style but I am excited for him to mature. His dad is an athletic freak.

Anybody else have a new prospect?


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

They grow to fast bret! I love all the posts on facebooks with snap! Tic and sunny ain’t bad either 😜 I’m super excited to be coming into my first bird season with a dog to hunt behind!!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

It is always more fun when you are bringing up a new pup. How old is yours now?


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Bret said:


> It is always more fun when you are bringing up a new pup. How old is yours now?


10 months. He was 60 pounds a month ago! It's been fun watching him get in his element he's a real bold, confident pup. now for the hard part of keeping him honest this hunting season!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Snap--great name for a dog!

Here is a pic of Lucy, my new WPG. I have a hard time getting her to look at the camera--she's always distracted by a noise or smell off somewhere else. 

She's 14 weeks old today, and wearing me out. :smile:


----------

